# General > The Literature Network >  I Wish This Forum Had A Like Feature

## astrum

I wish that The Literature Network's forum had a thanks/reputation/like feature. 


Some posts are so insightful and well-written that I feel like honoring the member in some fashion.

----------


## phoenixtears

Well, the best way to honour a post would be by commenting on it using the best possible words that you can come up with, flowing your emotions into those words, adding a bit of literature to the world that is seeking short-cuts to everything today.

----------


## Indomitable

I've yet to discover a 'like' system on a forum that isn't abused by narcissists and sycophants; in addition, it discourages members from sharing their _own_ thoughts on the topic. If you wish to honor a member, then send her a private message that expresses your respect and admiration.

----------


## GeofferyAshe

I would definitely 1+ this post if I were able.
But in all seriousness I do personally prefer having a "Like" system in place.
It seems to bring more feedback to posters and submitters on other forums I frequent.

----------

